# TSRQuery causes slow boot



## lewisfar (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how to turn off TSRQuery? Or at least find out why and what it is doing?

I have the following in my bootlog.txt

8:23:17 145.56 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)

Over 2 minutes!


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Let see your complete log. We may be able to speed it up for you.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This is a delay introduced before normal startup programs even begin to load.

There are a couple of things to try. Some of these delays are caused by unnecessary drivers for Microsoft Tapebackup detection being loaded. To prevent this, find and rename the following files to .bak extensions instead of .vxd:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\DRVWQ117.VXD 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\DRVWPPQT.VXD 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\DRVWCDB.VXD 

for example rename drvwq117.vxd to drvwq117.bak


If that does not help I would suggest reinstalling or updating your video drivers. This has helped in a couple of instances that I have seen.


----------



## lewisfar (Oct 29, 2003)

Here's the bootlog ..its too long to paste!


----------



## lewisfar (Oct 29, 2003)

Here's the last part of the boot log...
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SBEMUL
20:09:48 0.06 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SBEMUL
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = NVCORE
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NVCORE
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = Display1
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = Display1
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = ACbHlpr
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ACbHlpr
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = AFL
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = AFL
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = APIX
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = APIX
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CDR4VSD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDR4VSD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CDRALVSD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDRALVSD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CDTSD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDTSD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CDVSD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDVSD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = DDTHINGS
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DDTHINGS
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = DiskTSD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DiskTSD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = IOMEGA
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IOMEGA
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = NEROCD95
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NEROCD95
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = scsi1hlp
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = scsi1hlp
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VGOBACKD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VGOBACKD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = voltrack
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = voltrack
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = BIGMEM
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = BIGMEM
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SPAP
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SPAP
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = AOLMAC
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = AOLMAC
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = HSFLOP
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = HSFLOP
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = ESDI_506
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ESDI_506
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = USB_IOS
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = USB_IOS
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SERENUM
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SERENUM
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = LPTENUM
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = LPTENUM
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = LOGGER
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = LOGGER
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = NAVEX
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NAVEX
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = NAVENG
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NAVENG
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = DrvTR95
20:09:48 0.06 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DrvTR95
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = WDMAUD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = WDMAUD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = vjoyd
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = vjoyd
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VDMAD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDMAD
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = V86MMGR
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = V86MMGR
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SPOOLER
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SPOOLER
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = UDF
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = UDF
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VFAT
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFAT
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VDEF
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDEF
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CDFS
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDFS
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CDUDF
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDUDF
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CDUDFRW
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDUDFRW
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = UDFREADR
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = UDFREADR
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = IFSMGR
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IFSMGR
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VNETSUP
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VNETSUP
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VREDIR
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VREDIR
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VSERVER
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VSERVER
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VFBACKUP
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFBACKUP
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SHELL
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SHELL
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CSHOOK
20:09:48 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CSHOOK
20:09:48 0.00 Initializing KERNEL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = atmsys.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = system.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = system.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = atmsys.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = keyboard.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = keyboard.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = mouse.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = mouse.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = nvdisp.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = NVMODE.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = NVMODE.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = DIBENG.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = DIBENG.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = nvdisp.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = mmsound.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = mmsound.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = comm.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = comm.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = gdi.exe (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = AWG.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = AWG.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = gdi.exe (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgasys.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgasys.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgafix.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgafix.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgaoem.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgaoem.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = gdi.exe (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = gdi.exe (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = user.exe (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = DDEML.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = DDEML.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = COOL.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = COOL.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 Init = KEYBOARD (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 InitDone = KEYBOARD (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 Init = Mouse (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 Status = Mouse driver installed (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 InitDone = Mouse (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 Init = (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = atm32.dll (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = atm32.dll (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = DISPLAY.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = DISPLAY.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = NVARCH16.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = NVARCH16.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 InitDone = DISPLAY (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 Init = Display Resources (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 InitDone = Display Resources (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\serife.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\serife.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sserife.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sserife.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\coure.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\coure.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\symbole.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\symbole.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smalle.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smalle.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\AstroMtx.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\AstroMtx.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WinWayBullets01.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WinWayBullets01.fon (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\Wstar.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\Wstar.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_CZEC.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_CZEC.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_ENGL.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_ENGL.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_FREN.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_FREN.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_GERM.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_GERM.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_ITAL.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_ITAL.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_SPAN.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_SPAN.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_SWED.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\WST_SWED.FON (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = DIBENG.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = DIBENG.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = DIBENG.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = DIBENG.drv (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = TOOLHELP.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = TOOLHELP.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = user.exe (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = MSGSRV32.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = MSGSRV32.EXE (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 Init = Final USER (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 InitDone = Final USER (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 Init = Installable Drivers (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 InitDone = Installable Drivers (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 Init = TSRQuery (time estimated)
20:09:48 144.11 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
20:12:12 0.06 Enumerating NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro (PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&SUBSYS_000110DE&REV_15\000800)
20:12:12 0.00 Enumerated NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro (PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&SUBSYS_000110DE&REV_15\000800)
20:12:12 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:12 0.00 Removing Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-
20:12:12 0.00 Removed Microsoft Kernel DRM Descrambler Filter (SW\{EEC12DB6-AD9C-4168-8658-B03DAEF417FE}\{ABD61E00-9350-47E2-A632-4
20:12:12 0.06 Removing Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
20:12:12 0.00 Removed Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195
20:12:12 0.00 Removing Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E
20:12:12 0.00 Removed Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4
20:12:12 0.00 Removing Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD1
20:12:12 0.00 Removed Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter (SW\{2F412AB5-ED3A-4590-AB24-B0CE2AA77D3C}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD15
20:12:12 0.00 Removing Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
20:12:12 0.06 Removed Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195
20:12:13 0.06 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195
20:12:13 0.06 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:13 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
20:12:13 1.33 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195
20:12:14 0.22 Enumerating Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
20:12:14 3.00 Enumerated Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
20:12:17 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:17 0.06 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
20:12:17 0.06 Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A1
20:12:17 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
20:12:17 0.00 Starting Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E
20:12:17 0.00 Started Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4
20:12:17 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
20:12:17 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195
20:12:17 0.06 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD1
20:12:17 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD15


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Try Rollin Rog's suggestion. If you can't find the files he noted you may need to go to FOLDER OPTION under VIEW and click VIEW and check SHOW ALL FILES.


----------



## lewisfar (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi,

I set the view so I could see hidden files & folders and I could not find any of the following:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\DRVWQ117.VXD 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\DRVWPPQT.VXD 
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS\DRVWCDB.VXD 

Anything else I can do?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

First open a command prompt (start > run: *command*)

At the command prompt type and enter each bold line:

*cd c:\windows\system\iosubsys*

(your prompt should now read c:\windows\system\iosubsys>)

* dir > iosubsys.txt*

this creates a text file in the iosubsys directory.

close the command prompt and use Windows Explorer to go to the directory. Upload that text file here as an attachment or copy/paste it to a reply.

Also when you run the Bootlog Analyzer and open the file it creates, check the "show delays" option before saving. Then open that and copy/paste it. This will show only the significant parts.


----------



## lewisfar (Oct 29, 2003)

Volume in drive C is LEWISPC 
Volume Serial Number is 07D0-0A17
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS

. 10-23-00 2:04p .
.. 10-23-00 2:04p ..
ACBHLPR VXD 40,508 05-12-03 1:46p Acbhlpr.vxd
AFL VXD 17,052 10-31-01 9:13a AFL.VXD
APIX VXD 29,497 06-08-00 5:00p APIX.VXD
ATAPCHNG VXD 11,327 06-08-00 5:00p ATAPCHNG.VXD
BIGMEM DRV 9,960 06-08-00 5:00p BIGMEM.DRV
CDFS VXD 59,141 06-08-00 5:00p CDFS.VXD
CDR4VSD OLD 197,984 05-12-03 1:46p Cdr4vsd.old
CDR4VSD VXD 101,616 07-14-03 4:47p Cdr4vsd.vxd
CDRALVSD OLD 20,043 05-12-03 1:46p Cdralvsd.old
CDRALVSD VXD 20,043 07-14-03 4:47p Cdralvsd.vxd
CDRPWD OLD 50,215 11-13-00 12:08p Cdrpwd.old
CDTSD VXD 13,892 06-08-00 5:00p CDTSD.VXD
CDUDF VXD 133,933 11-13-00 12:07p Cdudf.vxd
CDUDFRW VXD 155,423 11-13-00 12:08p Cdudfrw.vxd
CDVSD VXD 41,643 06-08-00 5:00p CDVSD.VXD
DDTHINGS VXD 17,106 09-17-01 3:58p DDTHINGS.vxd
DISKTSD VXD 18,663 06-08-00 5:00p DISKTSD.VXD
DISKVSD VXD 10,140 06-08-00 5:00p DISKVSD.VXD
DRVSPACX VXD 57,650 06-08-00 5:00p DRVSPACX.VXD
EL90XBC3 SYS 60,928 08-01-00 12:13p EL90XBC3.SYS
EL90XBC4 SYS 61,440 08-01-00 12:13p EL90XBC4.SYS
EL90XBC5 SYS 66,799 08-01-00 12:13p EL90XBC5.SYS
ESDI_506 PDR 25,365 06-08-00 5:00p ESDI_506.PDR
HSFLOP PDR 25,749 06-08-00 5:00p HSFLOP.PDR
INTELATA MPD 98,816 04-22-02 12:00a intelATA.mpd
INTELVSD VXD 28,321 04-22-02 12:00a intelvsd.vxd
IOMEGA ORG 22,167 10-09-98 11:47a Iomega.org
IOMEGA VXD 25,759 06-29-01 11:16a iomega.vxd
NECATAPI VXD 9,934 06-08-00 5:00p NECATAPI.VXD
NEROCD95 VXD 39,882 09-11-02 6:01p nerocd95.vxd
PPA3 MPD 56,832 05-26-99 3:14p PPA3.MPD
RMM PDR 13,254 06-08-00 5:00p RMM.PDR
SCSI1HLP VXD 19,278 06-08-00 5:00p SCSI1HLP.VXD
SCSIPORT PDR 26,957 06-08-00 5:00p SCSIPORT.PDR
SMARTV~1 OLD 17,994 06-08-00 5:00p SMARTVSD.OLDVXD
SMARTVSD VXX 17,994 06-08-00 5:00p SMARTVSD.VXX
TORISAN3 VXD 11,083 06-08-00 5:00p TORISAN3.VXD
UDFREADR VXD 100,924 11-13-00 4:35p UdfReadr.vxd
USB_IOS PDR 5,248 10-30-00 11:50a USB_IOS.PDR
VGOBACKD VXD 176,121 10-28-02 11:51a VGoBackD.vxd
VOLTRACK VXD 18,495 06-08-00 5:00p VOLTRACK.VXD
IOSUBSYS TXT 0 10-30-03 2:18p iosubsys.txt
42 file(s) 1,935,176 bytes
2 dir(s) 4,338.80 MB free


----------



## lewisfar (Oct 29, 2003)

Here's the list of delays only
=========================
14:33:10 1.00 LoadSuccess = VSD
14:33:12 0.28 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = SymTDI
14:33:14 0.28 Loading PNP drivers of Creative SB Live! Value (WDM) (PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07\50F000)
14:33:14 0.28 Dynamic load device NVCORE.VXD
14:33:15 0.39 Enumerating USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_8086&DEV_2442&SUBSYS_00C71028&REV_02&BUS_00&DEV_1F&FUNC_02)
14:33:16 0.78 Starting Iomega CD-RW USB Driver (USB\VID_059B&PID_0050\50BA2800000000000000)
14:33:18 0.89 Starting PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
14:33:19 2.22 Started 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible) (PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_9200&SUBSYS_00C71028&
14:33:23 2.22 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VDEF
14:33:25 1.72 Initing hsflop.pdr
14:33:27 1.39 Init Success hsflop.pdr
14:33:28 1.89 Initing esdi_506.pdr
14:33:30 0.28 Initing esdi_506.pdr
14:33:30 0.33 Initing usb_ios.pdr
14:33:31 0.44 Init Success usb_ios.pdr
14:33:32 0.28 INITCOMPLETE = VXDMON
14:33:32 1.11 INITCOMPLETE = SAVRT
14:33:34 0.78 Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20031023.020\NAVENG.VXD
14:33:34 0.28 Loading PNP drivers of Creative SB Live! Value (WDM) (PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_80221102&REV_07\50F000)
14:33:35 145.94 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
14:36:02 1.44 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Audio Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195
14:36:03 0.28 Enumerating Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
14:36:03 3.22 Enumerated Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, you're right the vxd's I was looking for are not there. Somewhat unusual unless they have been manually deleted or perhaps MS Tapebackup uninstalled.

I don't know what else to suggest for this other than to tell you I have seen a couple folks resolve it, or at least reduce the delay, by updating or reinstalling Video drivers. I have no idea why that should affect it.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

What Operating System are we talking about here?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

20:09:48 0.00 LoadStart = AWG.DLL (time estimated)
20:09:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = AWG.DLL (time estimated

I got 2 hits for that DLL,,,,one is pc anywhere,,,,the other a trojan.
Is pc anywhere installed? I did notice other symantec software.


----------



## lewisfar (Oct 29, 2003)

OS = Windows ME


----------



## lewisfar (Oct 29, 2003)

PC Anywhere WAS installed but I uninstalled it. Guess the uninstall didn't do it properly...

I have also updated/reinstalled new video drivers and still the TSQuery is so long...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, you might also try doing the same thing with the Sound Card, as the TSRQuery item seems to sandwiched in between sound driver loads.

Also I see that floppy controller is showing twice there. That doesn't look copacetic to me.

Before doing anything with the Sound card, boot up in Safe Mode and look in the Device Manager for duplicate entries for devices. Duplicates, often called "ghosts" can cause conflicts and delays. If you find any such entries remove both instances and reboot and let Windows redetect and reinstall the drivers.


----------



## lewisfar (Oct 29, 2003)

Okay, Booted in Safe Mode and found a duplicate entry for the CDROM section - The Iomega ZIPCD 650 I have was in there twice. So I deleted one and rebooted. 

Then I updated the sound card drivers and the video then rebooted.

Still getting the long TSRQuery:

14:01:33 0.94 (Logo disabled) (time estimated)
14:01:34 0.44 LoadSuccess = VMM
14:01:34 1.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IFSMGR.VXD
14:01:37 0.39 DEVICEINIT = SymTDI
14:01:39 0.33 Dynamic load device NVCORE.VXD
14:01:40 0.67 Dynamic load device NVCORE.VXD
14:01:41 0.39 Loading PNP drivers of USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_8086&DEV_2442&SUBSYS_00C71028&REV_02&BUS_00&DEV_1F&FUNC_02)
14:01:41 0.44 DEVICEINIT = IOS
14:01:43 0.89 Starting PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
14:01:44 0.56 Dynamic load device pppmac.vxd
14:01:45 0.28 Loading PNP drivers of 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible) (PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_9200&S
14:01:46 2.28 Started 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible) (PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_9200&SUBSYS_00C71028&
14:01:49 2.33 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VDEF
14:01:51 1.83 Initing hsflop.pdr
14:01:53 1.50 Init Success hsflop.pdr
14:01:55 1.89 Initing esdi_506.pdr
14:01:57 0.33 Initing esdi_506.pdr
14:01:57 0.89 Init Success esdi_506.pdr
14:01:58 0.33 INITCOMPLETE = IOS
14:01:59 0.83 INITCOMPLETE = VXDMON
14:02:00 1.44 INITCOMPLETE = SAVRT
14:02:01 0.89 Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20031031.016\NAVENG.VXD
14:02:03 144.33 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
14:04:27 2.94 Enumerated NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro (PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&SUBSYS_000110DE&REV_15\000800)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Other than what I've covered I have never seen any confirmed resolutions of this problem. However I did run across this:

http://andrewr.users5.50megs.com/#If

You're problem is obviously much worse.

As a test, if nothing else, if you can find an option to disable the floppy controller in the BIOS you might try that.

You could also take a shot at reloading the setup defaults which usually doesn't present too much risk, although you may see Windows redetect some hardware and re-arrange some IRQs.


----------

